# Cheap Suspension Seatpost or No?



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

So, I have two more parts to buy, a seat post and a seat post clamp. If SheldonBrown.com is correct, it looks like I can transfer these parts over from my old frame to my new frame if I need to, BUT...I'm considering ordering a suspension seat post. I've seen some online for about $25, the best one of which appears to be a Zoom brand. Worth it or not?

Also, on color scheme, I've got a red frame with white rims and white handlebars. Would getting a white seatpost and or clamp be overkill on the white? Opinions please!


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

No..................................not worth it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

no, those things are ridiculously heavy and don't provide much benefit.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

getagrip said:


> ...I'm considering ordering a suspension seat post. I've seen some online for about $25, the best one of which appears to be a Zoom brand.


No. Just don't.

FWIW, I recently scored a take-off, Specialized-brand suspension post on eBay. I threw it on a new build just for the heck of it. The result was that my butt would bounce up and down with every pedal stroke. Seat height was changing mid-stroke. It was awful. I threw the post in a drawer and put on a rigid post instead.


----------



## jlmuncie (Sep 10, 2010)

No.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Even the best suspension seatposts are terrible but that Zoom one is absolutely horrific.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

Suspension seat post are not that bad but it's heavy. My GF's Jamis has suspension saddle and whenever I test ride it they are okay. I think a good saddle with proper cushion would much be better. Customization of color is base on your personal preference but remember if u get a reflector and brake lights the clamp is black and it will stand out.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Do you ride off-road?

OP - I agree with everybody else.  Those things suck.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

Rode it on flat hard packed and single track trails. it was okay for those conditions but I would image it to be bad on rough trails.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thudbuster is the most trail worthy among the rest because it move back not up/down but it still sucks. If you are doing any kind of serious riding go with reg post or adjustable post.


----------

